

MathGifs - co_pl_te
http://mathgifs.blogspot.co.uk

======
susi22
Ah Mathematica:

    
    
        $ curl -s http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MPv_CwvvwKQ/Ulrw3TfdgyI/AAAAAAAAAEw/YsRPmU6C5xM/s1600/trefoil_rotate_white.gif |strings|grep -i created
        UCreated by Wolfram Mathematica 9.0 for Students - Personal Use Only : www.wolfram.com
    
    

Would love to see the source for them.

~~~
Osmium
Upvote for teaching me the "strings" command :) Never heard of that one
before! Seems really useful.

~~~
bburky
If you're wanting metadata, consider exiftool also:

    
    
        $ curl -s http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MPv_CwvvwKQ/Ulrw3TfdgyI/AAAAAAAAAEw/YsRPmU6C5xM/s1600/trefoil_rotate_white.gif | exiftool -
    

Output contains:

    
    
        Comment : Created by Wolfram Mathematica 9.0 for Students - Personal Use Only : www.wolfram.com

------
B-Con
When I opened the first page I thought that it would be a page of unrelated
GIFs. I saw the first one, read the accompanying paragraph, and stopped to
think about it. I thought for a while before proceeding on, at which point I
noticed that I had just thought through the next several GIFs of explanation.

That's why math is fun. You can always participate in the analysis.

------
BHSPitMonkey
That simple parabolic reflection animation explained the concept more
elegantly than words ever could, I think.

------
011011100
Cool. Anything else like it?

~~~
britta
My friend and I write a physics/art/geometry/math blog with gifs for
illustrations:
[http://danielwalsh.tumblr.com/](http://danielwalsh.tumblr.com/) \- denser
posts, but hopefully fun. (Here's also a list of posts, since they're so long
that the blog can be hard to browse:
[http://danielwalsh.tumblr.com/tableofcontents](http://danielwalsh.tumblr.com/tableofcontents)
)

I also recommend [http://blog.matthen.com/](http://blog.matthen.com/) (tons of
math gifs with source code) and
[http://visualizingmath.tumblr.com/](http://visualizingmath.tumblr.com/) (lots
of gifs and other images along these lines).

~~~
scott_s
I liked the slinky one so much I submitted it.

~~~
britta
Nice, thanks!

------
icambron
These are really neat, but one thing I don't understand is the animation they
linked to (i.e. the post that inspired the OP) [1]. Unlike the animations in
mathgifs, my brain isn't interpreting anything there as rotational motion. Am
I missing something?

[1] [http://beautyandthemaths.tumblr.com/post/62281036101/the-
ave...](http://beautyandthemaths.tumblr.com/post/62281036101/the-average-
gatsby-there-is-zero-rotational)

~~~
kh_hk
Zoom out

~~~
icambron
Tried that-- didn't seem to help.

------
jnhasty
Many similar GIFs to be found on Giphy:

[http://giphy.com/tags/geometry/](http://giphy.com/tags/geometry/)

[http://giphy.com/tags/math/](http://giphy.com/tags/math/)

[http://giphy.com/tags/physics/](http://giphy.com/tags/physics/)

------
XaspR8d
Excellent! I'll have to spend a while exploring the archives. I just happened
to have "proved" to myself the linearity of a very similar animation a few
weeks ago. :)

[http://i.imgur.com/fxHj3kZ.gif](http://i.imgur.com/fxHj3kZ.gif)

------
philbarr
Anyone know a good place to plot the mathematical envolope at the bottom of
the page? But like, quite big?

I know it might seem a little facile but a nice plot like that would look
pretty cool on my website. :)

------
rohitv
Interesting, but I still have a headache since I looked at the gifs about an
hour ago. Maybe it's just me but I would advice putting a warning somewhere.

------
mrcactu5
try the pedal curves
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedal_curve](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedal_curve)

